# when to give up on iui and go for ivf



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place for this question.

I had my first DIUI (unmedicated) last monday and am on 2ww.  Trying not to be negative but perhaps being realistic if this is bfn i need to decide what to do next.  Drs can't decide if i've got pcos (?) but my gp advised unmedicated iui in case of the risk of multiples.  If it's not a good idea for me to 'move on' to medicated if i get a bfn what should i do next.. Due to my age i don't want/can't afford (in time or money but mainly time that concerns me) to spend a year or even months having unmedicated IUIs.  Just wondered what others thoughts were and when they decided to switch...

Not really read a lot about ivf on here yet as been concentrating on what i need to know right now but it looks so much more stressful and involved (and obviously expensive).......

GG x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

actually just to add to that.....if my eggs are alright (not sure tbh) but if they are should i be considering icsi and not ivf?


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi there GG,

I'm sure someone with a lot more knowledge than me will come along, i can only offer you my thoughts on this as I also struggled with this dilemma.

I've only had one iui and one ivf; the drugs were almost the same, but it's the whole egg collection in ivf that is really quite invasive surgery with anaesthetic etc. After that, you have the fertilised embryo put back which is really the same as the basting you get with IUI.  

Any tx is stressful, and I didn't find IVF that much more stressful than IUI, and the chances of success are that much higher. I was lucky, my IVF worked so I'm obviously a bit biased.

On the downside, IVF is more expensive, but if you're lucky enough to get a few embryo's to freeze too then you could also have frozen cycles that are no more invasive/expensive than IUI.

I'm sure that your clinic will advise you the best, but in my opinion I'd go straight for the big guns (IVF) assuming you can afford it. 

Regarding ICSI, i think they generally only suggest that over IVF if the sperm is of questionable quality. Again it's more expensive than IVF but you 'might' get more embryos as a result. They might also mention Assisted Hatching to you too, which they often suggest for us mature ladies!

There are so many ifs and buts with all this. The compromise might be to try a medicated IUI first, but if you're going to have your fill of drugs, you might as well go the whole hog and do IVF.

I don't know, I'm talking round in circles now!  

I'm currently in my 2ww following a FET, but if it's a BFN then I'll be having this same dilemma all over again!

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Chris
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

we had 2 medicated IUI's before moving on to IVF - my consultant was happy to do a 3rd IUI but we decided more could be seen from IVF - ie egg quality etc.  

Didn't find IVF anymore stressful than IUI, and as you can see from my profile below we were successful on both cycles of IVF


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks girls.

I'm just so confused by it all when i read about egg transfer or blast transfer and frozen egg transfer etc etc and i guess if i'm thinking of going abroad for financial reasons you have to do all the research and make all the decisions yourself and you don't really get the support the same as doing it over here.  It just feels like you're a bit out on a limb and having to practically become a medical student to help you decide what to do as the doctors are just there for the tx you decide on rather than guiding you through the whole process.  

It's hard cos i think well if attempt number 1 doesn't work i'll need money for attempt number 2 etc and then money for the baby itself but what's the point in holding back money to pay for the baby cos if you don't throw everything you've got at the tx there might not be a baby....

GG x


----------

